# Espro P7 French Press



## Breezy (Dec 16, 2014)

just come across this:

https://www.espro.com/catalog/french-press/coffee-p7

Looks interesting double filter which gurantees no grit and a isolated chamber to prevent over-extraction










£110 for a french press though!


----------



## garethuk (May 2, 2019)

That's quite the engineering feat. A paper filter as well!


----------



## Asgross (Jun 14, 2015)

I use the travel version of this, its excellent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

They're still a bit gritty, won't over-extract anyway. Good for folk who don't want to faff about too much avoiding silt, but no cleaner than being careful with a Bodum Colombia or similar with the silicon mesh seal. I have both.


----------

